# Disadvantages of Low Poundage Archers



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi. There are many young and elder archers who are shooting 20#-24# limbs. I use a SF Forged plus riser which is around 250.00 dollars and SF Premium Wood/glass limbs at 120.00 dollars. If I wanted to upgrade my set up, the only
limbs I could find in the # range would be the SF Premium Caron Limbs. Only other available would be Kaya K1, and Samick Privilege which are hard to get. It does not make sense to me to buy a 500.00 dollar riser and use 189.00 SF Carbon Limbs on it. So the only upgrade available to me is the SF Premium Carbon Limbs. There is a big void in the
limb selection for 20-24# product. If there are other alternatives please let us know. Thanks and regards.
Norman
PS, Another disadvantage is the arrow selection for spines used in 20-24# bows.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bows/olympic-recurve-bows/recurve-limbs.html

Sort by draw weight.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Norman2 said:


> Hi. There are many young and elder archers who are shooting 20#-24# limbs. I use a SF Forged plus riser which is around 250.00 dollars and SF Premium Wood/glass limbs at 120.00 dollars. If I wanted to upgrade my set up, the only
> limbs I could find in the # range would be the SF Premium Caron Limbs. Only other available would be Kaya K1, and Samick Privilege which are hard to get. It does not make sense to me to buy a 500.00 dollar riser and use 189.00 SF Carbon Limbs on it. So the only upgrade available to me is the SF Premium Carbon Limbs. There is a big void in the
> limb selection for 20-24# product. If there are other alternatives please let us know. Thanks and regards.
> Norman
> PS, Another disadvantage is the arrow selection for spines used in 20-24# bows.


I you shoot barebow field you get to use closer distances. Then the low poundage might not matter so much.

You make the case for limbwalker's hypothetical tournament where more archers join the tournament as the distance gets shorter. I'm guessing that 40 meters is comfortable for you and 50 meters is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

My 70lb daughter gets blown around in high winds - hard for her to hold on target. I weight 180, and am more stable in high winds. Plus generally the higher pound archers can handle higher pound limbs. Oh...wait...

Said daughter shoots 20# KAP T-Rex limbs. They're a decent limbs for a very reasonable price. Probably have to order from UK/Europe though.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you really want a higher performing set of limbs then Border will make you any set you'd like. Including a set with basically normal geometry and the lightest composites.

What arrows are you shooting? That could be an even bigger factor.

-Grant


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

grantmac said:


> If you really want a higher performing set of limbs then Border will make you any set you'd like. Including a set with basically normal geometry and the lightest composites.
> 
> What arrows are you shooting? That could be an even bigger factor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Norman -

Couple of things.

There is no difference in performance between the SF glass/wood Premiums and carbon/wood premiums. I own, shot and chronographed both. 
In fact, on the indoor circuit, I saw no difference in scores between the wood/glass premiums and my Innos. (290/300 level shooter). The reason is that (IMHO) there's just a lot you can get away with at 18M/20 yds and speed isn't an issue. Outdoors, differences appear, in speed if nothing else. Then again, don't think I'd be too comfy with 24# (weight on fingers) limbs at 70M. That being said, my wife does fair well at 40 yds with 18# limbs draw to 28" and using 1516s. 

But you are right, overall there's a big jump from what's considered entry level and high-end. 

Depending on draw length, bows in the 20-24# range will tune with 1516s or 1616s quite nicely. Only issue I've had with low draw weight limbs is combining them with new long draw length shooters. Hard finding reasonably priced arrows (or any arrows) that spine for those weights in the 32" range. Typically I just pick the closest spine that gives adequate length.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

I have some similar situations in my club. Elder ladies and weak boys and girls. 
Top level carbon limbs usually start from 28# nominal, and such limbs are those that I suggest in this case. 
Then, by a very unloaded riser (for instance, best Zenit bolts can be up to more than 1 mm out of the riser) or by a Fiberbow ( you loose 1/2" in limbs draw with it), the problem is solved. Best combination tested for elder ladies, Inno EX Power 66"/28# with Fiberbow 6.3 riser.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Norman2 said:


> grantmac said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want a higher performing set of limbs then Border will make you any set you'd like. Including a set with basically normal geometry and the lightest composites.
> ...


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Grant, My arrows tune perfect with the limb bolts three turns out from full tight. SF informed me that the SF Forged riser
is set to Limb Advertised Draw weight at 3 turns out. I only shoot indoors at 18M. I have contacted Border Bows to see if they can make
a set of HEX5-W limbs for me in 22#. I'll keep you posted. What do you think of Sky Limbs. Maybe that is also a possibility. Thanks
Norman


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Norman,

I wouldn't spend a penny on new limbs then, not worth it unless you are trying to make distance outdoors.

I would however look at reducing your point weight down to 70-80gr, even 60 wouldn't be unreasonable with those shafts. I would increase your limb pre-load to retune and consider going with a lighter vane/nock combo. You would be very surprised at what you can do with what you have.

-Grant


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Norman,
> 
> I wouldn't spend a penny on new limbs then, not worth it unless you are trying to make distance outdoors.
> 
> ...


Hi Grant, The arrows I shoot are Medallion XR's
27" X 4.9 gns per inch = 132.3
SS 2.3 Vanes 3X3 gns = 9.0
Pin 8.0
Knock Soma Large 1.0
POINT 100 GNS 100.0
Total arrow wight 250.3

I feel that is more than light enough for indoors and probably up to 40M.
What I am really looking for is for a higher quality limb in 22# to use. I average 282 score so I am pretty happy with what
I have but just wanted a better quality limb. Thanks for your help.
Norman
PS Do you have any experience with Sky Limbs?


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

When shooting low poundage bows with lightly spined arrows, I always suggest using a sight or if shooting outside an under the sight mounted magnetic type clicker. This is used to keep the arrow shaft LONG. I've seen so many high spined arrows purchased and then the spine ruined by cutting the shaft short. If you're normal draw is less than 28" of shaft length, consider shooting a longer shaft (min of 28") and use the clickers suggested above to be able to shoot a click with the longer arrow. You will find tuning much easier.

Also consider the lightest arrow shaft you can afford. McKinney II's can be assembled and be 30-60 grains lighter than their closest rival. Case in point, a 28" shafted ACE 670 with same nock and vane arrangement versus a McKinney II shaft--- The Mckinney can be close to 50 grains lighter when using the correct point weights.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Norman2 said:


> I have contacted Border Bows to see if they can makea set of HEX5-W limbs for me in 22#. I'll keep you posted. What do you think of Sky Limbs. Maybe that is also a possibility. Thanks
> Norman


I've got a fondness for light bows. I think it would be awesome and pretty unique to have a set of 22# Border limbs. Practical? Well, that's for you to decide, but I think it's neat. If you get them, please let us know.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

One other point to consider (if applicable) is "resale value". Rarely will you find someone willing to pay what the resale value should be for a HIGH end set of limbs when they are not of what is considered a "normal" poundage.

Case in point look at the resale values of a 36-40# set of limbs versus a 30-34# set of limbs from the same manufacturer.
You will note a definate difference. So if you do buy a low poundage set of HIGH end limbs, Consider that you'll be loving them or selling them for far less than what would be normally anticipated.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

massman said:


> One other point to consider (if applicable) is "resale value". Rarely will you find someone willing to pay what the resale value should be for a HIGH end set of limbs when they are not of what is considered a "normal" poundage.
> 
> Case in point look at the resale values of a 36-40# set of limbs versus a 30-34# set of limbs from the same manufacturer.
> You will note a definate difference. So if you do buy a low poundage set of HIGH end limbs, Consider that you'll be loving them or selling them for far less that what would be normally anticipated.
> ...


True. While I love the idea of super efficient light draw weight limbs, I don't think I'd pony up full value for a used pair nor would I recommend them to any of our students unless they were in the OPs exact situation or were hemorrhaging cash. I had a bit of trouble selling some medium light long bows. I love the 40# range for long bows, but not as many buyers for them as for the higher poundage, at least not when I was selling...


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

uukha limbs
in your price range the ex-1 e.g.
http://www.uukha.com/en/Ex1-en.php


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Norman2 said:


> Hi. There are many young and elder archers who are shooting 20#-24# limbs. I use a SF Forged plus riser which is around 250.00 dollars and SF Premium Wood/glass limbs at 120.00 dollars. If I wanted to upgrade my set up, the only
> limbs I could find in the # range would be the SF Premium Caron Limbs. Only other available would be Kaya K1, and Samick Privilege which are hard to get. It does not make sense to me to buy a 500.00 dollar riser and use 189.00 SF Carbon Limbs on it. So the only upgrade available to me is the SF Premium Carbon Limbs. There is a big void in the
> limb selection for 20-24# product. If there are other alternatives please let us know. Thanks and regards.
> Norman
> PS, Another disadvantage is the arrow selection for spines used in 20-24# bows.


Hi Norman,

I think you're now asking yourself a question I asked myself about 3 years ago, when I had to drop poundage to similar levels or give up recurve. Since then I've experimented a fair bit and cost myself a good deal of cash. That expenditure has taught me one or two things. Most importantly...... low poundage is still low poundage, however much the limbs cost. Good arrow selection is a better investment, as is a lighter string, attention to vanes (try fletching with 2 of the 1 9/16 spinwings set at 180 degree offset to reduce drag), making sure theres no excess arrow weight (over-length arrows is not the way forward....) and the best technique / release that you can manage. Oh and maybe short limbs with your 27" draw, rather than mediums.

Interesting to see if limb technology has moved on - maybe Borders latest designs can deliver some gains. I wondered if they might, and bought some 25# TXBs a while back (older design now but still billed as fast design). Truth is I couldn't detect any improvement over much less expensive choices (Privilege, SF Carbon Foam etc). I came to the conclusion that the difference must be marginal at best, but in my opinion not worth the enormous cost difference,at least in these kind of draw weights.

I find that with 1300 ACCs / 70gr points, 20# Privilege limbs, then I can shoot same scores (560 indoors) and manage 60m outdoors (can hit 70m but groups open up...drag really) in good shooting weather. In less than ideal conditions, forget it...... as I said, low poundage is low poundage and all the things you can do to get distance will be completely negated by a bit of wind or rain.

I think SF Elite Carbon Foams start at 18# too. I hav a 24# set, nice limbs, but still, the performance difference at my skill level is...well...invisible. Low poundage is an interesting challenge, but you have to have reasonable expectations.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

hooktonboy said:


> low poundage is still low poundage, however much the limbs cost. Good arrow selection is a better investment, as is a lighter string, attention to vanes (try fletching with 2 of the 1 9/16 spinwings set at 180 degree offset to reduce drag), making sure theres no excess arrow weight


This is so true. Just save your ca$h Norman, and invest on something that really matters


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Thanks to all for your inputs and agree with all of them. I am really very happy with the equipment and arrows I have and
I only shoot indoors 18M with a 282 average. I was wanting to get a better set of limbs from a quality standpoint and not
for extra speed. I will continue to shoot what I have but have contacted Sky Archery and they can make a set of Glass/Wood
22# medium limbs for me at 349.00 so maybe I will give them a try. My DL is 28" not 27" so I followed Limbwalkers advice
and have medium SF Premium wood/glass limbs. Again thanks for you inputs. Regards
Norman


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Those Sky wood/glass limbs ($350 for wood/glass? wow, do they come with a free riser) won't give you anything over any other wood/glass limbs except a lighter pocket.
I'm a fan of Border limbs, I've had 3 set now and loved all of them. But unless you are trying to make distance they really don't make sense for you.

Indoors all you need are aluminum arrows and a cheap set of limbs which are straight (debateable really).

-Grant


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Grant, The sky limbs are out of the question as they don't seem to offer any quality advantage over SF Premium limbs and
as you say way too expensive for what they offer. I have decided just to keep the limbs I have and maybe if I can get to 28-30#
then I will re-consider. Thanks for your help. Regards
Norman


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Norman2 said:


> Hi, Thanks to all for your inputs and agree with all of them. I am really very happy with the equipment and arrows I have and
> I only shoot indoors 18M with a 282 average. I was wanting to get a better set of limbs from a quality standpoint and not
> for extra speed.


I think your original point is a fair one - few manufs cater for low draw weights in their "top of the range" limbs. I guess the main point is that the demand is not there - if there was a profit in it we'd be spoilt for choice. On the other hand, the demand is not there because the differences in performance are likely to be very small over the distances we can expect to shoot - we'd end up paying a massive premium for little if any return in terms of performance. My Borders were pretty much $450, the Samicks were under $80, even the SF Elites were only $250. The Borders were nice to shoot, if that's a measure of quality, but a big waste of money for what I wanted them for. To be honest, could say exactly the same for the SF Elites..... damn, I've done it again, when will I learn!:der:


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Norman2 said:


> ....... I have decided just to keep the limbs I have and maybe if I can get to 28-30#
> then I will re-consider.
> Norman


Feel that is a good call. Another thing to remember is that you can enter a game of snakes and ladders with this...if your current arrows won't tune with a heavier limb, then you're into the next spine group up, and they will weigh more... so your site marks / performanc at distance may not improve. A good goal weight is the most weight that will tune with your current arrows so that you can at least see a benefit. 

Best Regards
steve


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

The SF Elite Plus carbon/foam at $400 start at 24# at LAS, but of course they are on backorder.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My daughter's solution? 26# Hoyt GM Carbon Plus limbs that give her 22# at 26" and shoot Carbon Express Medallion XR 2000's beautifully out to 50 meters. At point today, she shot three 10's in a row at 50. Not bad for a 12 year old. If you haven't tried the CX Medallion XR's, you should give them a look. Fantastic arrow for low draw weights.


----------

